# Fume Hood Going Slow



## Profikiskery (May 15, 2015)

About six weeks in on building my fume hood. Pretty much have accumulated all the materials but the PVC. My inline fan is 8" in diameter and 8" PVC is not cheap. I am going to whittle it down a bit but just the pieces to accomplish that will be a minute. 

I have absolutely no experience with woodworking so this is indeed been a hoot!! I am a bit obsessive with details and what would probably work I seem to find flaws with, so I try again. I probably should have just bought one in the long run, but it is keeping me busy and out of Marci's way. Once I complete any sort of assembly that resembles a fume hood I will post. Film at 11!!!


----------



## dannlee (May 15, 2015)

Sewer & Drain PVC Pipe... example: http://tinyurl.com/pzez66n

I used 4 in. x 10 ft. Triplewall Pipe Solid at $7 a stick to make discharge on my mini-hood. http://tinyurl.com/qbl5q6f

Since the septic field - sewer pipe is not pressure rated or hygienic it is much cheaper - but fitting it into other types may require Mcgivering...


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 15, 2015)

dannlee said:


> Sewer & Drain PVC Pipe... example: http://tinyurl.com/pzez66n
> 
> I used 4 in. x 10 ft. Triplewall Pipe Solid at $7 a stick to make discharge on my mini-hood. http://tinyurl.com/qbl5q6f
> 
> Since the septic field - sewer pipe is not pressure rated or hygienic it is much cheaper - but fitting it into other types may require Mcgivering...



If you are using 4". You can glue a 4" sewer and drain coupling onto the sewer and drain pipe and then glue a 4" Sch 40 drain coupling onto the 4"sewer and drain coupling. 

The sewer and drain coupling will slide into the hub of the Sch 40 coupling.


----------

